# من غير مجاملات أ&#1610



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (17 أبريل 2006)

*من غير مجاملات أين يعمل مهندس الميكاترون&#1603*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

لطالما يا أخوة بادرني هذا السؤال ؟


وللأسف لم أجد له إجابة, فكما تعلمون أن مجتمعنا الخليجي كان أم العربي هو مجتمع نفطي وليس 

مجتمع صناعي كاليابان وألمانيا وكبقية الدول المتقدمة التي هي أمس الحاجة لمهندس الميكاترونك.


فبعد هذه المقدمة الكئيبة أود أن أطرح عليكم هذا السؤال كمهندسين ميكترونك .


أين يعمل مهندس الميكاترونك ؟ (( من غير مجاملات ))


----------



## yasser alieldin (18 أبريل 2006)

*الرد على فتى الميكانك(اين يعمل مهندس ميكاترونكس؟)*

اقول لك يا اخى فتى الميكانك الرد الوافى انا نشاء الله
يمكنك ان ترجع للتعريف بهذاالقسم لتستنتج ما نريد قوله 
1-اكتظ الوطن العربى بالتخصصات المعروفه (مدنى وكهرباء وميكانيكا وغيرها0)
واصبحت ثقافه المهندسين العرب تنحصر فى فيما هو مرتبط بانشاء البنيه الاساسيه الذى 
التى با تت معروفه فى اى مكان فى العالم 0:82: 
واذا سمعنا او شاهدنا فى وسائل الاعلام ان مثلا شركه يابانيه انتجت روبت يعمل كذاوكذا اوشركه المانيه ابتكرت جهازا له القدره على فعل كذاوكذا نقف وكان على رؤسنا الطير وكاننا نعيش فى كوكب اخر وفى زمان غير الزمان فطبيعه ميكاترونكس وهى اجمعها لفروع هندسيه كبيره تثتثير روح الابتكار فى المهندس العربى والتى للاسف ضمرت فينا وقلت وتكسبه ثقافه البحث عن الجديد بل وتقلل الاحساس بالنقص تجاه المهندس الغربى:82: 
فالتخصصات التقليديه يا اخى عزل اصحابها داخلها خاصه العرب منهم ولهذا اسباب كثيره لا وقت للدخول فيها0
فمهندس ميكا ترونكس له القدره الاكبر على الابداع لانه لاحتواء خبرته على اقسام مختلفه :16: 
وقد حان الوقت يا اخى ان نجارى الغرب فيما هو عليه ونقلل الفجوه التى بيننا وبينهم 
ليظهر الروبوت العربى والاجهزه ذو الانظمه الحديثه التى يكتب عليها صنع فى (اى دوله عربيه او اسلاميه)  
قد قلت كل هذا للتعريف بكاينه وماذا سيضيف
2-كما قلت يا اخى اننا فى هذه المرحله صناعتنا فى الوطن العربى هى النفط وستكون اول هذه من :5: تجنى ثمار هذا القسم الكبير فلو نظرت بعين الباحث ستجد ان صناعه البترول قد طرا عليها اضافات
تعمل بتقنيه عاليه ودخلت المراحل الاساسيه فى صناعه البترول مثل الحفر والاستخراج والتكرير حتى الصناعات البتروليه التكميليه وتقوم الان شركات البترول العملاقه باستيراد هذه المعدات من الخارج 
بل والمهندسين ايضا وهنا اذكرك بما قلته يا اخى فى اهميه وجود هذا القسم فى الوطن العربى0
ايضا بدات يظهر فى الوطن العربى مصانع كثيرة تعرف بlightless factories وهى مصانع تعمل تقريبا بدون عماله كبيره وبعضها يعمل اساسا دون عماله وهى ببساطه كل ما يعمل بها من اجهزه ومعدات يعمل اتوماتيكيا وباذرع تشبه الروبوت0
والدليل على ان اهميه ميكاترونك فى سوق العمل تزداد يوم بعد اخر 
هوان الجامعات الحكوميه فى مصر بدات تضيفها فى كليات الهندسه وتدرس لاعداد كبيره جدا
حتى الميعيدون المتخرجين من قسمك ميكانيكا بداو ياخذوا مواد تكميليه كثيره بجانب تخصصهم حتى يحاول الالمام بهذا القسم الجديد والكبير جدا جدا جدا نعم يا اخى وهذا منطقى جدا لان ملم باربع فروع هندسيه رئيسيه(ميكانيكا-كهربيه-تحكم-برمجه)وكل من هذه التخصصات كبير جدا ويتطور بطبيعته يوما بعد يوم 0:5: 

اعلم يا اخى ان العولمه القادمه لن تترك الوطن العربى منعزلا فى صناعته لانك وقتها ستجد نفسك امام 
ثقافات هندسيه وعلميه كثيرهوسنجد انفسنا غرقى فى النتجات عاليه التقنيه فاذا حدث ولو مجرد عطل بسيط لن نتجرا على فتحه لاصلاحه0:70: 
لان كل منا انعزل داخل تخصصه فلا يعلم شيئا عما يربط بينه وبين التخصصات الاخرى والذى اخرج هذا المنتج المبهر 0
ولا اخفى عليك يا اخى ان الدراسه فى هذا ليست سهله نظرا لالمامه باكثر من هندسى كبير:4: 
ولكنه ممتع لاتساع المساحه الابداعيه فيه والتى دفعتنا كطلاب الى التفكير عمل مشاريع جانبيه (غير ملزمه)صغيره ولكننا كم نكون سعداء بها 0:7: 
كل شيى جديد يدفع الى الرهبه ولكن التعريف به يدفع بهذا الخوف بعيدا
وساعمل جاهدا بقسم ميكاترونكس فى هذا المنتدى العظيم على التعريف به ومتابعه اخباره قدر الامكان 
وباذن الله نضيف اليه الجديد دائما بجانب اخى م:احمد عفيفى سلامه وعلى فكره هو صديقى وزميلى فى الكليه 0
اخوك المخلص:14: 
y a r n


----------



## mohamed_hassan (18 أبريل 2006)

*احب ان ازيد علي كلام الاخ ياسر*

احب ان ازيد علي كلام الاخ ياسر
في البدايه نشكر الاخ ياسر علي هذا الرد الرائع بل ازيد عليه واقول 
تعالو نرجع للتخصص نفسه انتا منه تقدر تعمل ايه يجماعه تخصص الميكاترونيك مشرط للروبوت وبس لحجات تانيه كتير هنقول في مجال البترول زي ماقال فتي الميكانيك
انا كان ليا الشرف وتم دريبي في احدي شركات البترول في مصر يمكن لو قلتلك ان معظم شركات البترول اعتمادها الاساسي علي الميكاترونيك
علشان ابسطهالك انتا ممكن تبقا واقف في الكنترول رووم وانتا الي عاملها من الالف الي الياء اوكي شايف الاجزاء الميكانيكيه والكهربية بتقدر تتحكم فيهم وانتا قاعد في الكنترول رووم اوكي مع ان لو حصل اي حاجه في الاجزاؤ الميكانيكيه بتنزل وتعملها حصل حاجه في الاجزاء الكهربيه بتقدر تعملها اوكي انا بس حبيت ان اجيبهالك من ناحية العملي واللي انتا حابها وبردو ده المفضل بالنسبه لي هخوا البترول اوك 
تعالي من ناحيه اخري انتا لو وقفت مع اربعه مهندسين من ميكانيكا وكهربا وكنتروول وكمبيوتر هتقدر تتكلم مع ده ومع ده ومع ده لو حصل مشكله للا مهندس الكهربا شايفها ولا الميكانيكا انتا بتقدر تربط مابينهم قسم ميكاترونيك يمكن من افضل الاقسام الموجوده في العالم انك منها تقدر تعمل حجات كتير جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
المهندس الفقير الي الله
محمد حسن


----------



## عبدالظاهر (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا وحبيبنا رسول الله
اخوانى المهندسين احب اشكركم على المجهود الرائع فى اظهار مهندس الميكاترونيات واحب ان اقول ان نسينا مهندس الميكاترونيات فى ماكينات cnc وهو الاساس فى جميع المصانع الانتاجيه ومحطات الكهرباء كما نلاحظ ان البويلار (الغلايات)حاليا فيها انواع من الكونترولار كثيره ولابد من تواجد مهندس الميكاترونيات والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## waleedss (21 أبريل 2006)

سؤال اين تدرس الميكاترونكس في مصر
؟


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليك ياخى
اما بشان دراسة الميكترونيكس فى مصر فهى بالا ماكن التالية
1-جامعة اسيوط
2-جامعة6 اكتوبر
3- المعهد العالى للهندسة بمدينة 6 اكتوبر(بمدينة الثقافة والعلوم)


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (22 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله ... وهذه إجابتي لك يا فتى الميكانيك*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر أخي فتى الميكانيك على السؤال ... وفي الحقيقة حتى أنا كنت أسأل نفسي هذا السؤال ... :81: 

الأخوان الذين تفضلوا بالإجابة كلامهم جميل ... ولكنه من وجهة نظري يصطدم بالواقع الذي نحن فيه على الأقل لدينا نحن في السعودية ... :4: 

من خلال خبرتي المتواضعه واحتكاكي بعدد من الشركات لا بأس به ... أقول أن هندسة الميكاترونكس ليست معلومة لدى أكثر الشركات ونصيب الأسد يكون للتخصصات الأساسية في الهندسة مثل المدنية والميكانيكا والكهرباء ...

في الشركات الكبرى وخاصة النفطية ( والتي هي عماد الصناعة في الخليج ) يعتمد العمل فيها بشكل كبير على العمل الجماعي Team Work أي أن هناك فريق مكون من عدة عناصر باختلاف تخصصاتهم ... هناك حاجة لمهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيكا فكل مهندس له اختصاصاته ومسؤولياته في العمل أي أنهم لا يحتاجون إلى شخص واحد ملم بالتخصصات الأخرى مثل مهندس الميكاترونكس ...
التعمق في التخصص مطلوب في هذه الشركات ...

قد تكون الحاجة لمهندس الميكاترونكس في الشركات المتوسطة والتي تملك خطوط إنتاج وأتمته صناعية ... ( وأنا أتكلم هنا من واقع ملاحظتي لسوق العمل في السعودية ) .

حتى أن مسمى التخصص غير معروف على مستوى الشركات .. ويكاد ينحصر في الجامعة ... حتى أن دراسة هذا التخصص تندرج تحت مسمى مادة واحدة تدرس في قسم الإنتاج ( إحدى أقسام الميكانيكا ) وفي بعض الأحيان كمشاريع تخرج كأن يتم تصميم وصناعة روبوت آلي وخلافه .

هذا من وجهة نظري قصور في حق هذا التخصص ...  

ولأنه لا توجد في الجامعات السعودية قسم مستقل بهندسة الميكاترونكس بالإضافة إلى عدم علم الشركات به ... فلا أعتقد أن هناك وظائف كبيرة شاغرة تخص أصحاب التخصص ... قد يكون هناك طلب في المستقبل ولكن هذا يتوقف على مدى إمكانية المؤسسات التعليمية وقطاع العمل من تفهم لحاجة السوق إلى تواجد مهندس ميكاترونكس في ميادين العمل المختلفة .

هذه إجابة مختصرة للواقع الذي نعيشه هنا في السعودية (( من غير مجاملات )) :80: ... والاخوان ما قصروا قاموا بالإجابة ولكن من واقعهم الذي يعيشونه في مصر .

وفقكم الله جميعا ...


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (22 أبريل 2006)

أشكر جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع.

وبالأخص
أشكر أخي الكريم أبوعمر على هذه الاجابة الوافية الكافية الأكثر واقعية . :81: 


وأخيراً أتمنى أن يتطور هذا التخصص الجديد على الهندسة ويصبح في صف إخوته من التخصصات الأخرى . :79: 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :55:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أبريل 2006)

*كيف يتم تفعيل قسم ميكاترونكس حول العالم !*






أشكر الجميع الذين قاموا بالرد الوافي لطبيعة مجال هذا القسم في الوطن العربي, ولكن إسمحوا لي بهذه المداخلة, وهي لماذا تفتقر مجال ميكاترونكس للإعتراف بوجوده في وطننا العربي؟ سؤال محير !!
كما تكلمنا سابقاً وهو ميكاترونكس يختص بالعنصر التصنيعي بشكل أخص, فدراسة هذا المجال يعمل على كيفية الوصول إلى أعلى معدل كفائة وإقتصادية من خلال التحكم بالأجزاء التطبيقية للمجالات المختلفة, فسابقاً تم تعريفه على أنه ترابط أربعة أقسام هندسية, ولكن حان الوقت لكشف الستار عن الأقسام الجديدة المعلن عنها الآن




هذه كما ترون الأقسام الجديدة لهذا القسم, ولكن أين نحن من هؤلاء؟
المشكلة الحقيقية لهذا التخصص تبدأ من الجامعة, قد يستغرب البعض من ذلك ولكنها الحقيقة.
الجامعة يجب أن توفر التدريب العملي لهذا القسم, والذي من خلاله, يستطيع أصحاب الشركات والمصانع والكافة أن يعرفوا بوجود هذا القسم, حيث من خلال تلك التدريبات نستطيع أن نميز قسم ميكاترونكس دون غيره من الأقسام, وهذا للأسف لايحدث, فما الحل؟
الحل الأمثل حتى الآن, وهو أن تقوم أثناء دراستك تحديد مجال تخصصي تقوم بطبيق ميكاترونكس عليه, والإلمام بجوانب التخصص ومشاكله وكيفية وضع حل أمثل من خلال دراستك.
أعتذر على الإطالة وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (23 أبريل 2006)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الكريم أحمد.


أخي الكريم
أرى أن سؤالي واضح كالشمس 

فما هو جواب سؤالي ؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أبريل 2006)

*الحقيقة المرة !*

لايوجد عمل يختص بمهندس الميكاترونكس فقط في الوطن العربي
هذا للأسف الشديد, فمع القدرة التي يمتلكها هذا المهندس, لايجد في وطننا العربي العمل الذي يختص به, فيضطر آسفاً إلى العمل في مجال غير مجاله, وغالباً مايكون مجال البترول.
أعتذر لصراحتي الشديدة, ولكن هذا دليل على قصور الصناعة المتقدمة والتي تتطلب مهندس الميكاترونكس في وطننا العربي.​


----------



## waleedss (24 أبريل 2006)

ياجماعة بالراحة على الراجل
طيب في عمل لمهندسين التصميم الميكانيكي مثلا؟ احنا للاسف في بلاد تقتات على بواقي التكنو لوجيا 
بس ده لا يمنع من انو احنا نتعلم وزي ماقال احمد هو اضافه هائلة جدا لامكانيات مهندس الكهرباء او الميكانيكا وتزود من قيمته اكيد


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (24 أبريل 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم محمد عفيفي على هذا الرد (( المحزن ))


وإن شاء الله نرى هذا التخصص نجمة مضيئة في سماء الهندسة .

وإن تحقق هذا فإنما يتحقق على سواعدكم يا مهندسين الميكاترونكس .

فسيروا على بركة الله


----------



## nami (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 

أنا خريج قسم هندسة الحاسبات والتحكم في مصر 

في مقابلة ليا في شركة كان الرجل بيقول إنه الآن في قسم أسمه ميكاترونك ، يعني ما عاد في حاجة إلى مهندس كهرباء وميكانيكا في نفس المكان كما ذكر أحد الأخوة 

هو همه إنه يوفر فبيشغل مهندس واحد فقط 
هذا ساري في الشركات والمصانع المتوسطة الحجم 

بالنسبة لتدريسها في مصر أعتقد إنه ليها قسم في جامعة عين شمس 

وأيضا في مسار من مسارات ال ITI اسمه Mechtronics للملتحقين بهذا المعهد 

سلام ,,


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (26 أبريل 2006)

يسرني يا أخي الكريم nami أن تكون أولى مشاركاتك في موضوعي  .


وشكراً على المشاركة .


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 أبريل 2006)

*لزيادة وعي الأمة بمهندس الميكاترونكس !*





أخي فتى الميكانيكا أنا لا أقول ذلك ليحزن الجميع, وإنما أذكر الوضع الحالي لمهندس الميكاترونكس, وكيف يتم تفعيل مجال ميكاترونكس في الوطن العربي, بيحث لن نظل مكتوفي اليد, بل لابد من أن يكون لنا دوراً في نشر وزيادة الوعي تجاه مهندس الميكاترونكس, لذلك أدعو جميع الأعضاء لمناقشة ذلك في موضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16937
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس الطموح (1 مايو 2006)

أنا أعتقد أن مجالات هذا التخصص على وشك ظهورها في دبي, وسوف تكون انشاء الله مقدمة لثورة هائلة في جميع الدول العربية وسوف يزداد الطلب بشكل كبير جدا في السنوات القليل القادمة على هذا التخصص.
إضافة أن هذا التخصص أصلا غير محدود "مرن بشكل كبير" وبالتالي فإني أتوقع أنه يسهل فيه الحصول على وظيفة بخلاف بعض التخصصات المحدودة...


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (9 مايو 2006)

الى الاخوة جميعا لا داعي لكل هذه العثرات في الطريق نحن نستطيع العمل في جمع الحقول والمجالات بدأ بالاجهزة الطبية والمصانع والسيارات والطائرات وانتهاء بالروبوطيات 
وشكرا لجميع


----------



## justice (16 مايو 2006)

والله يا شباب ويا إخوانى ما قصرتم .... إلى الأمااااام يا شباب الميكاترونيكس


----------



## DrClick (17 مايو 2006)

طيب سؤال 
ممكن ادرس اي قسم ميكانيكا آخر واخد كورس تحكم في اي جامعة وكفاية واذا كان ممكن فين دة في مصر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 مايو 2006)

DrClick قال:


> طيب سؤال
> ممكن ادرس اي قسم ميكانيكا آخر واخد كورس تحكم في اي جامعة وكفاية واذا كان ممكن فين دة في مصر


 
أخي الكريم, مهندس ميكاترونكس لا يتعلق قسمه بالتحكم فقط, بل بالإلكترونيات والتصميم الميكانيكي.
أي قسم هندسي يعطيك بعض الأساسيات, اما الأجزاء التخصصية يمكن أخذها في صورة دورات, فالأساسيات الخاصة بمهندس الميكاترونكس هي أساسيات في التصميم الميكانيكي, وأساسيات في الإلكترونيات, وأساسيات في التحكم, ولتصل إلى مرحلة التخصص في هذا الأساسيات يجب أخذ دورات تدريبية في جميع تلك التخصصات, وحتى تستطيع أيضاً أن تستوعب متطلبات السوق من الناحية التصنيعية, وزيادة القدرة على تصنيعها بشكل كفئ وعالي الجودة.
يمكنك أخي أخذ كورسات أو دورات في العديد من المراكز التدريبية في مصر منها
مركز جلوبال ماكس
معهد الأميرية
جامعة القاهرة
نقابة المهندسين
وغيرها الكثير
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## islamdoso (19 مايو 2006)

*اماكن وجود الميكاترونكس*

:80: :69: :68:


MOSTAFA88STAR قال:


> السلام عليك ياخى
> اما بشان دراسة الميكترونيكس فى مصر فهى بالا ماكن التالية
> 1-جامعة اسيوط
> 2-جامعة6 اكتوبر
> ...


----------



## islamdoso (19 مايو 2006)

لأبدمن تفعيل الجامعات لدور مهندس الميكاترونكس


----------



## a_hefila (19 مايو 2006)

*أشكر جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع*

أشكر جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع
الموضوع مش محتاج هذا التضخيم الكبير واولا واخيرا الرزق ده من عند ربنا
ممكن مهندس الميكاترونك يعمل في توكيلات السيارات مثل bmw وهذه السيارات توجد في انحاء العالم وعندي مهندس صاحبي تخرج من هذا القسم و عمل في bmw


----------



## DrClick (19 مايو 2006)

يعني اتكل على الله واتخصص ميكاترونكس ولا بور واخد دورات في الميكاترونكس
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى احب ان اشارك بالموضوع بعد اذنكم:
بالنسبة للعمل فى مجال الميكاترونكس ليس فقط مجال البترول بل يوجد هناك ايضا عمل لهذا المجال ايضا فى شركات الاسمنت خصوصا بعدما تخصخصت معظم هذه الشركات وايضا بعض شركات الصيانة للماكينات الحديثة والاجهزة التى تعمل بالروبوت مثل شركة اسيك اوتوميشن ايضا فى شركات السيارات لانها ايضا تجمع السيارات بواسطه الاذرع الالية وانا من ضمن المتدربين فى مصنع الامانية لتجميع سيارات مرسيدس وايضا فى بعض محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربية الضخمة ....مع العلم انة يوجد اماكن اكثر من كل هذا تحتاج الى مهندس الميكاترونكس ولكن اذا بذل الشخص نفسة القليل من المجهود ليحصل على هذه الاماكن المناسبة لمجال الميكاترونكس...وايضا احب ان اوضح ان فرصة عمل جميع المهندسين فى جميع التخصصات وجميع المجالات تعتمد على اهم عوامل وهى(التقدير العالى فى التخصص -حب المجال والتوسع فى جميع تفرعاتة والالمام بها-الخبرة اثناء الدراسة وذلك عن طريق التدريبات فى الشركات والمصانع الحديثة-والتطوير والتجديد للمعلومات دائما على كل ما هو حديث)......واولا واخيرا يا اخوانى لا ننسى ان اللة قادر على كل شئ ان يقول لة كن فيكون ..........وشكرا


----------

